
Gravitational wave ringing sound – my view in comments - imvetri
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190911121948.htm
======
imvetri
_Article starts_

External Intellectual influcences in one's brain hinders muscle brain
capacity. It may have gotten the stronger senses in the past and detoriated
from its skill level.

If we were at harmony (like monkeys), could we have heard this sound without
help of scientific instruments?

Music is our first and the only enjoyable discovery. It comes from within. Ear
senses vibration. gravitational waves are also vibrations.

My view is that if we live peacefully as per nature's law than human's law, we
will become strongest species biologically rather than implants, machine
processing, counting(good for nothing) And perhaps we could learn more while
staying here in earth than roaming out there.

What would you learn if you couldn't learn from yourself.

Your brain is the closest device to think.

Think and learn from it.

There should be a balance between what we learn and we we create out of it.

When we create out, it should like the effect of music.

Scientifically proven that music has its benefits.

Isn't it scientifically proven that living in comfort is the most dangerous
thing yet ?

 _Article ends_

\- I like to write this kind of articles. Appreciate if someone could point me
to sites where I can write content of this type.

~~~
imvetri
As per article the sound is similar to birds chirping.

Birds have more developed brain than us. They make chirping sound.

We learnt music from birds.

My finding is that bird learnt chirping from gravity sound.

